

GM Cancels ‘Hideous’ Buick SUV After Would-Be Customers Twitter - cwan
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aHsoNjdHUQLY

======
hughprime
I'm not sure that the overlap between "twitter users" and "potential Buick SUV
customers" is all that large. I doubt twitter was a huge factor in the
decision.

